# Ghost shrimp dissapeared...



## UgLy_eLf

I bought 6 ghost shrimp. When I set up my 10 gallon, I transferred the ghost shrimp from my 28 gallon into my 10 gallon. But I only found 3. Recently one died in my 10 gallon, and I noticed he had turned orange this is how they are SUPPOSED to look when dead correct? 

This means 3 of my shrimp dissapeared in my 28 gallon, it's highly unlikely my other fish ate them after they died because I've been adding fish to my tank lately and paying very close attention, I just figured the shrimp were hiding, nope, they're gone. 

Now for the problem, they COULD have climbed in to the plastic driftwood I have, because it has holes in it so it can sink, if they're rotting in there this WILL funk up my water, how do I get them out!?


----------



## LittlePuff

Usually, they turn white when they die.
If they crawled into something, they will most likely crawl out.
Check inside your filter, and around your tank to see if they jumped out.


Kim


----------



## garfieldnfish

At one time I had over 20 ghost shrimp. In one tank with ADFs they just disappeared one by one. I never found a body. In the other tank they also disappeared until there were none left but I did find a body now and then but not all of them. I believe that once they die snails, and all fish will quickly dispose of them. There is not much to a ghost shrimp and it will be eaten before you know it died.


----------



## shev

Turning orange or pinkihs is normal, they contain carotenes that show when they die. when they molt they are softer, and more vulnerable, so they try to hide.


----------



## atltk

Don't feel bad, they are aptly named little creatures. I put over 50 in my 75 gal discus tank about three months ago. Five minutes later I couldn't see any of them (there are a lot of caves, plants, etc. to hide). Every few days I'll see one walking across the gravel or chilling on a plant, but it's a rarity. I guess they love having crazy shrimp parties where no one can see them.


----------



## DJ

I saw one of my snails attack one of my little shrimp!
I just got him awayfrom it.
If you have shrimp they might eat 'em.


----------



## shev

:!: .......


----------



## DJ

shev @ March 24th 2005 said:


> :!: .......


whats that about?


----------



## PeteyZ

when live ghost shrimp find a dead shrimp or fish, they usually eat the body so, this is maybe why u cant find the bodies


----------



## Julie

They are really good at getting out of tanks too. Look behind the tank or on the floor for missing ones. Especially, if something scares them. 
Shrimp are very sensitive to water quality. They also only live a year and a half, mostly a year in tanks. Ghost shrimp.


----------



## shev

yeah... most crustaceans are cannibals.


----------



## shev

DJ, i doubt your snail tried to eat your shrimp. if the shrimp had died, the snail would eat its remains, and vise-versa. I don't know of any freshwater predatory snails. some eat other snails, But live in the mediterranean sea.


----------

